# just to be sure..



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

everything ive read on the site leads me to believe that these are unfertilized eggs, but i always second guess myself so i figured id ask some experts to make sure...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah it looks like it. But look around and see if there are any that are fertilized before you remove them. They will lay again.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea those are eggs definitely dont look fertile either because they are completely white.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

cool thanks. i looked over everything with a magnifying glass and all i saw was white no orange, oh well im still elated to finally see some breeding behavior. they have a 1500 mile move ahead of them in 3 weeks(crossing my fingers on this one), and after that are going into a 300 gallon stocktank for a better breeding environment. i'll have three 55gal tanks ready for the little guys, cant wait!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

only problem is if all those eggs arent fertilized you may not have a male in the tank thus you wouldnt be able to breed unless you had a male. some of them should of been fertile even on a first time breeding. im sure others will chime in though. best of luck to you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> only problem is if all those eggs arent fertilized you may not have a male in the tank thus you wouldnt be able to breed unless you had a male. some of them should of been fertile even on a first time breeding. im sure others will chime in though. best of luck to you.


 I agree. Did you see the female spawn at all? If not she may of just laid eggs. Ive heard of serras doing that before. Look for any that are orange. If you dont see any or didnt see her breed she may of laid eggs without a male.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i agree with what has been said. they should be orange to be fertilized.


----------



## PiranhaMaster326 (Feb 15, 2006)

two of the 3 are really dark, and circling each other so i dunno hopefully.


----------

